# Illusion Collar by Cesar Millan



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have seen this video before and thought it looked quite effective. I don't use this collar, but I do use a "choke" chain ( I really hate this name, as it would only choke your dog when used incorrectly, and I never allow Chloe to put tension on the collar). I do position the chain high on her neck, not low near her shoulders. When the chain sits high on her like that, she doesn't even put the slightest tension on the leash and walks absolutely perfectly beside me even through distractions. When the leash sits lower on her neck, is is prone to pull against it for distractions, so i just make sure that i check it periodically to make sure that it's staying in place.

Hope this helps.

L.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

chloe920 said:


> I have seen this video before and thought it looked quite effective. I don't use this collar, but I do use a "choke" chain ( I really hate this name, as it would only choke your dog when used incorrectly, and I never allow Chloe to put tension on the collar). I do position the chain high on her neck, not low near her shoulders. When the chain sits high on her like that, she doesn't even put the slightest tension on the leash and walks absolutely perfectly beside me even through distractions. When the leash sits lower on her neck, is is prone to pull against it for distractions, so i just make sure that i check it periodically to make sure that it's staying in place.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> L.


Thanks. I too use the slip collar technique (with a cloth "choke" collar) for dogs that have graduated past the leader but are not quite attuned to the standard collar position in their walking etiquette just yet. The Illusion really looks designed to emulate that, keeping the collar constant and evenly distributed. Tempted to try this one.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think the Illusion collar tries to take a shortcut to the bonding, positive leash training that can easily be done in a flat buckle collar with some good technique/timing. I'm in favor of putting the time in to teach a dog to walk on a loose leash or a "heel" without collar pops or contraptions- attention games, hand targetting. . .


----------



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> I think the Illusion collar tries to take a shortcut to the bonding, positive leash training that can easily be done in a flat buckle collar with some good technique/timing. I'm in favor of putting the time in to teach a dog to walk on a loose leash or a "heel" without collar pops or contraptions- attention games, hand targetting. . .



I agree with you. I have started transitioning to the buckle collar about 5 minutes into the walk once the initial excitement has worn off. I use it periodically throughout the walk when we have to pass young children, or other puppies, where Chloe will lunge out of excitement. I"m hoping with consistency, one day when she matures a little, to be able to walk her on her buckle collar only.

L.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't like it. I don't like to see anything that would encourage a dog to "lay" on the lead, and when the lead is coming from the top of the neck, dogs tend to "pendulum" off it. I prefer to use a loose lead, and this is accomplished using a "choke" or slip which comes from underneath the dog's neck in a nice, loose "u". (Which in the FAQ's on the product Cesar indicates is bad..  Never has been for me...)

Please tell me what would make this thing worth forty bucks?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Please tell me what would make this thing worth forty bucks?


IMO: Clever marketing and little else. I've only seen it in use on one dog. The dog was still all over the place and ended up wearing the thing like a strange doggie turtleneck.


----------

